# completely new to reps..



## fern (May 25, 2008)

right.. ive posted a few bits a few times about reps.. and im still in a muddle and confused..and ahh!!

im based in cornwall.. ive never had any reps at all before.. so pretty much have no idea what im doing.. i hate going into things which i have no idea about which is why im still just hanging around and trying to find out more information.. 

i cant decide between bearded dragon/ gecko/ corn snake.. is there one that automatically everyone would say is best for a complete starter? are they all realitively the same in costs over time? and initial cost? 

anyone in/ near truro who could give me some advice etc im really really interested and have been looking at different care sheets for years now.. 

xx


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

I have geckos, bearded dragons and corn snakes and I'd say i prefer my corns. Im much more a snake person anyway, didnt set out to be, just am!

I find that corns are cheaper too, food and heating wise. 

what do you want from a pet? eg size, want to handle it, some are nocturnal do you mind that? etc etc


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Ill give you a totally opposite response as corns really arnent my thing at all little wriggly and fast (i have only had experiences with baby ones and im not the biggest "snake person") beardies and geckos are lovely, beardies will definately cost more heating and feeding wise as they eat live food and veg daily or every other day when older for live food, and a tub/bag of crickets or locust dont last as long as mealworms which we feed our geckos on. Despite this bearded dragons are lovely and docile, friendly and nosey little things very cute and i would recommend them just as much as i would geckos as they are just the same in temprement and handling except the geckos are smaller. There are many type of gecko most popular being leopard and crested which are both great for beginners. 

Something to consider is if you want a day or night reptile, how much you could afford and what space you have. : victory:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

I would go to a rep shop and ask to handle a couple of diff snakes and lizards and see what you take too the most.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

a few points to consider

Bearded Dragon :-

Juvi Viv
Adult Viv
UVB Lighting every 6months
larger UVB tube once adult every 6months
Heating
Food - eat alot of crickets and veg
substrate, usualy sand, can be kitchen roll or other

Leopard Gecko :-
1 Viv for Juvi and Adult, 2x1x1
no lighting
heat mat for heating
kitchen roll or other for substrate
food - can eat alot, not as much as a bearded dragon tho

Corn Snake :-
can be kept in a RUB while young
adult viv (3x1x1?)
no lighting
heat mat for RUB and Viv
Frozen Foods, buy in bulk and cheaper than live food (i.e Crickets) also they eat less often.

i suggest you find yourself a decent rep shop or someone local who has either, and handle theirs, if its a friend or rep shop you can keep goin back every couple of days to handle them and make sure you pick the right one for yourself.


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

For a beginner I'd recommend either a corn snake or a leopard gecko - as mentioned though its probably best you visit your local reptile shop and handle a few different ones to see what you prefer...  You also need to consider how much room they will need as they grow so you know you will be able to continue to provide a home for them...


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

i have a friend with a beardy.. but other than that i dont know any with the others.. i also dont know of any reptile shops near me.. theres a garden centre but a friend (years ago) bought a lizard from there and it died the same week which kind of put me off getting one from there.. 

xx


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

id say corn cheap and easy and pretty: victory:


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

does anyone have any links to the kind of things you need? like suitable tanks/substrate/lighting/heating type things so i have some idea what im looking for.. 

thankyou

x


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

where abouts are you?


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

cornwall


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

ok if you were local I would have said pop round and see our set ups but thats a bit far lol.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

yeah is a bit far lol
x


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

As you can see we have one or two reps from our experience

Beardies great during the day and do eat alot every
Geckos great during the evening and eat every other day
Corn Snakes great anytime and eat once a week

Its a tough one and down to each individual whch is why we have an ever growing zoo


----------



## Kaos (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Fern, I'm in Cornwall too, and can recommend scales n tails in Penryn, and gills and geckos in St Austell. Both are fantastic :2thumb:


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

thankyou for the reccomendations  im constantly on the look out for places around cornwall and and for people near me who have reps 

xx


----------



## mikey1566 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Fern
I live in Truro and i have a pair of rankins.
you are welcome to come and have a look :2thumb:


----------



## bEnNy THE BeArDeD (Sep 15, 2008)

next time you hear about a reptile show go and ask to hold some reptiles you got a better chance of holding stuff there than shops


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

fern said:


> does anyone have any links to the kind of things you need? like suitable tanks/substrate/lighting/heating type things so i have some idea what im looking for..
> 
> thankyou
> 
> x


Go on Google and type in the species you are interested in, you will get LOADS of options! x


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Fern.

Couple of online reptile equipment sites for you to have a nose at.

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order

Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products

Reptilekeeping.com Your Reptile Information Portal -


Really does depend what you want from an animal, me I would prefer the corn - or any snake however they can be very shy and can take a long time to settle and for them to become active, you may feel like you are just lookling at an empty viv whilst they are young - I prefer buying older animals, so if you get chance, handle some olders ones too.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

iv had all 3 my first rep was a bearded dragon and they are brill they cost more to look after but by far the pest had a leo for a month or so then i gave it to my sister thay are boaring not active at all and corn snakes are really good for a first snake


----------

